# dia 18-9 na 2: às 23h30



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 22:06)

*DEGELO - AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL, UMA VIAGEM COM PAUL ROSE *

Este é o título do documentário que será exibido amanhã às 23h30 na 2:. 
Se alguém se lembrar e puder, que dê uma vista de olhos, penso que será interessante depois debatermos por cá!


----------



## Fil (19 Set 2006 às 00:49)

Realmente já havia este tópico sobre o programa, o Minho não deve ter reparado (nem eu). Mas agora é melhor usarmos o outro


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 00:52)

Fil disse:


> Realmente já havia este tópico sobre o programa, o Minho não deve ter reparado (nem eu). Mas agora é melhor usarmos o outro



Concordo, para não dispersar a discussão e a informação


----------

